# Favorite ethnic foods?



## da3ley (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine are : (and not necessarily in this order)

Mexican 1. Ceviche, enchiladas, homemade tacos (ethnic), menudo, posole, fruit and veggie lokas.----->http://elcocopirata.com. <------My favorite Latin Mariscos/Seafood Restaurant

PERSIAN: Sabzi polo, adas polo, sabzi ghourmeh, home made kabob using a ground mixture of lamb and ground beef

ITALIAN" Homemade soups from different regions in Italy. Pastas, home made meatballs, Milanesas, Parmigiana, etc

Asian" Thai noodles, Pho etc. Home made Ramen with kamaboko, fresh mushrooms, sprouts, poached or boiled egg, ,sesame seeds, nori, its absolutely delicious!

Homemade hummus, tabbouleh, tzaziki. Homemade arepas, tamales, gorditas, papusas., fresh carne seca (go to your local carniceria ak Mexican meat market and ask for it) It is wayyyy better than store bought beef jerky. It's the real authentic stuff, not the stuff with all the unnecessary salts and , nitrates, and overly used spices, and preservatives. Just lean meats as your ancestors probably used to make back in the day.

Anything special you really enjoy eating in restaurants, stores, or to cook? An ethnic fare?


----------



## Sir Jeffrey (Jun 25, 2018)

I love cooking Mexican, Italian & Jamaican foods. 

Jerk chicken with rice and peas!

I learned some things from my neighbors who were from Guatemala & El Salvador and I'm not sure if that's how they do it in Mexico but I just call it Mexican.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 25, 2018)

Tex Mex for the win. Spent over half my life near Dallas TX. I could eat Tex Mex every day. Other than that I don’t have a favorite.


----------



## Maize (Jun 25, 2018)

I love Tex Mex and Indian. After that, Thai, Ethiopian, Hakka, Korean, Japanese, Nepalese. Oh, Hungarian, Kazakh... pretty much everything the more I think about it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 25, 2018)

Ethiopian wins my vote: specifically, yemsir wat.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Tex Mex for the win. Spent over half my life near Dallas TX. I could eat Tex Mex every day. Other than that I don’t have a favorite.



I also lived a large chunk of my life in Texas, and Tex-Mex was served in the school lunch menu more often than not. Though, in every Mexican restaurant in my life, it's always refrieds and rice, but in school it was pintos and cornbread with your entree.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2018)

More ethnic favorites than you can shake a stick at. Since we're on Mexican, I'll continue with my favorites in Tex-Mex, Mex-Mex, and Fresh Mex.

Tex-Mex is that category that covers fast food like Taco Hell and Del Taco that most other people consider to be Mexican food. It's not, but the Quesarito at Taco Hell is my current favorite. How many other ways can they serve liquid velveeta?

Mex-Mex, the traditional favorites that da3ley mentions above. Posole, chile rellenos, machaca and barbacoa plates with tortillas and jalapenos, street taco carnitas, etc. Love-Love.

And Fresh-Mex which are all the fast food type (Chipotle) shops that mix yuppie steak and shrimp with salmon tacos, and green tomatillo ranch dressing, and tasteless guacamole. There is local favorite called Cafe Rio that does a mean steak salad in a oversized tortilla bowl.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2018)

Re: Mexican.. Forgot to mention mole. My kingdom for negro mole enchiladas or a bowl of chichilo


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2018)

Cajun / Creole: Where the only challenge for the Cajun chef is how much Tabasco and what color to make the roux. Top favorites: Jambalaya, red beans and rice, shrimp gumbo, muffuletta, shrimp etoufee, shrimp and grits, maque choux, and blackened catfish.


----------



## Tad (Jun 26, 2018)

Um, I like all the foods?

Seriously, it is like trying to choose a favorite child or something. Tastebuds don't seem to vary all that much, so I seem to like most foods that are popular somewhere.

The one I never get enough of is Ethiopian, because the restaurants never seem to survive long near us, and there is like one place in town where you can just buy injera, so we pretty much never try making it at home either.


----------



## jcas50 (Jun 26, 2018)

Just came back from New Orleans, so I am very positive about Creole food. Last night had Fried Oyster Sliders, Seafood Gumbo, and Shrimp and Grits, which was a stack of layers of Fried Green Tomato, alternating with grits, topped with Jumbo, whole body Shrimp with a perfectly divine Creole Seafood sauce. It was at Lula distillery in the garden district. I had a daiquiri with house made rum and a Cuba Libre with the same rum. What a dinner!i
But aside from that I love Italian food, and most Asian that I have tried. Love Indian, Chinese, Lao, Thai, Viet, Israeli, Japanese etc,


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2018)

BBQ.. All the above. Actually, I have a masterbuilt smoker that I normally smoke pork butt, ribs, or beef brisket. I typically use pecan, but I just purchased a big bag of cherry. I will most likely smoke some ribs this weekend.

I would really like to travel to the Carolinas to experience both the vinegar style and the mustard style techniques.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 29, 2018)

Mediterranean, Greek, various different types of Asian food, Mexican seafood dishes like coctel de camarones, caldo des mariscos, seafood veracruzana, ceviche. Czech (via immigrants to Texas) jiternice sausage, kolachy, kolbasneky


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 29, 2018)

Fuzzy said:


> BBQ.. All the above. Actually, I have a masterbuilt smoker that I normally smoke pork butt, ribs, or beef brisket. I typically use pecan, but I just purchased a big bag of cherry. I will most likely smoke some ribs this weekend.
> 
> I would really like to travel to the Carolinas to experience both the vinegar style and the mustard style techniques.


Carolinas - not that exciting..... Alabama Bbq is my fac


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Carolinas - not that exciting..... Alabama Bbq is my fac



Describe what it is about Alabama BBQ that is different. I could google it, but I want your opinion.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 29, 2018)

Pork useually, ribs have a great crust sauced after cooking, sausage is perfectly smoked. Vinegary and black pepper sauces. Great balance between the smoke and sauce.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 29, 2018)

If I can put in my .02 cents. Good barbecue seasoned right don’t need no sauce. 

Staying on topic though. Tex-Mex, Sushi, and Vietnamese for me.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 29, 2018)

LeoGibson said:


> If I can put in my .02 cents. Good barbecue seasoned right don’t need no sauce.
> 
> Staying on topic though. Tex-Mex, Sushi, and Vietnamese for me.


What we talking about here? Dry rub, brining, maybe a mop when smoking? Cheating and doing a flavor injector?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 29, 2018)

Around here it’s all about the dry rub!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 3, 2018)

Where ever I go in the world, I always look for some good paella.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 3, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Where ever I go in the world, I always look for some good paella.


El Pote in NYC, hole in the wall, tight space... but the Paella is out of this world


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 3, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> El Pote in NYC, hole in the wall, tight space... but the Paella is out of this world


I love me some Paella! I spent 3 years in Spain and have been hooked ever since!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 11, 2018)

(+1 to Paella)
This is not in any way inclusive, and I'm trying my best to not make it a mile long. lol
Latin American and the Caribbean - Pretty much everything. lol Some examples include Arroz con gandules, tacos (with extra cilantro), Jamaican oxtail, Jerk anything, pernil, arepas, empanadas, 
Indian - Naan, Lassis, chicken tandoori, tikka masala, goat curry, samosas, korma
Korean - Bulgolgi, Yaki mandu, Kimbap, Dolsot bibimbap (with lots of gochujang), Kimchi
Japanese - Sushi/Sashimi/Nigiri, teriyaki, tonkatsu, yakitori 
British - Beef Wellington, fish and chips
Irish - Bangers and mash with Guinness. 
Thai - All the curries, Larb gai, Thai tea
Vietnamese - Broken rice, spring rolls
Gyros (Greece), Doner (Turkey) and Shawarma
Hawaiian - Huli Huli chicken, Kalua pig, adding pineapple to meat dishes (and it goes on pizza )
Chamorro - Kelaguen, red rice, spam fried rice
Filipino - Lumpia, Pancit, Bistek, Adobo

Isn't food just awesome?


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 12, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> I love me some Paella! I spent 3 years in Spain and have been hooked ever since!



Please tell me that you learned how to make it!!! Then immediately post the recipe.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2018)

Jon Blaze said:


> (+1 to Paella)
> This is not in any way inclusive, and I'm trying my best to not make it a mile long. lol
> Latin American and the Caribbean - Pretty much everything. lol Some examples include Arroz con gandules, tacos (with extra cilantro), Jamaican oxtail, Jerk anything, pernil, arepas, empanadas,
> Indian - Naan, Lassis, chicken tandoori, tikka masala, goat curry, samosas, korma
> ...


I am definitely down with the Bulgogi, Yaki Mandu, and even the Kimchi on occassion. Love me some Huli Huli chicken (which reminds me that I need to order some more huli huli sauce). I have some Lumpia in the freezer and I'll be getting some Adobo probably next week!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 12, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Please tell me that you learned how to make it!!! Then immediately post the recipe.


 I wish!!!


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 4, 2018)

A few of my favorites:


Ethiopian - gomen (greens), tikil gomen (cabbage and carrots in spicy butter), and injera (tangy, spongy flat bread made with teff)
Indian - malai kofta (ground spicy veggie balls in creamy tomato sauce, pakoras (round veggie fritters)
Korean - bibimbap (assorted veggies, tofu or another protein, and a soft-fried egg served over rice)
Burmese - tea leaf salad (fermented tea leaves, spices, nuts, and seeds)

My next place to try is a local Venezuelan place that features arepas -- a new adventure.


----------



## SplendidMarble (Aug 4, 2018)

I mostly eat only ethnic foods unless I cook at home. When I go out it’s rarely to a typical American restaurant. If it’s not ethnic it’s veg/vegan. My fave sushi ever is Beyond Sushi in NYC - all vegan and yes, I promise, it’s amazing. Now when my family is there without me, they (all omnivores) always go there. I wish they would open up a location where I live, but that’s a pipe dream. 

Now I want to eat all the things because just typing this is making me hungry.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

I consider Cajun ethnic because of the blend of countries that inspire the food.  Lately, I have been trying Hungarian dishes as Hungary is one of my favorite countries.


----------



## da3ley (Apr 13, 2019)

Jon Blaze said:


> (+1 to Paella)
> This is not in any way inclusive, and I'm trying my best to not make it a mile long. lol
> Latin American and the Caribbean - Pretty much everything. lol Some examples include Arroz con gandules, tacos (with extra cilantro), Jamaican oxtail, Jerk anything, pernil, arepas, empanadas,
> Indian - Naan, Lassis, chicken tandoori, tikka masala, goat curry, samosas, korma
> ...


wow, you definitely are a food connoisseur no doubt. Yes, food is great, but it can also be ones enemy.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 13, 2019)

Mediterranean - 
Fattoush Salad & chicken shawarma

Almost anything Authentic Mexican 

Italian- 
Pasta and salads

And a good bbq with or without sauce.


----------



## LumpySmile (May 6, 2019)

Green chili. Not chopped up bits of canned Hatch chiles. Gag me. No I mean real green chili made of Pueblo chiles stewed with pork, tomatoes and a little flour. The real stuff, like you get in Pueblo. Not this "verde" crap. And Hatch just has better marketing to boost their inferior product!

Also love Thai red curry. Especially with pork. Just don't ask me to pronounce it.

I am SUPER picky about Chinese food, but from a good place I LOVE me some Mushu!


----------



## Sidhuriel (May 7, 2019)

All kinds of curry are my absolute favorite Ethnic food, mainly the creamy varieties like madras and butter chicken. I make at least two curries a week and don't plan on stopping any time soon. 






I have a lot more ethnic favorites like shawarma from the Middle East, Turkish pizza & baklava, Indonesian satay and stews and so on, but curry does top them all.


----------



## NiceRF (May 7, 2019)

Mexican food is what I can't live without


----------



## LumpySmile (May 7, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> All kinds of curry are my absolute favorite Ethnic food, mainly the creamy varieties like madras and butter chicken. I make at least two curries a week and don't plan on stopping any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's it... I'm coming over for dinner!


----------



## bubba350 (May 7, 2019)

Northern Italian is a favorite risotto with porcini mushrooms. Another favorite is,
Pasta carbonara with real prosciutto.


----------



## Shotha (May 7, 2019)

I love Greek food. Of course, when I cook it myself, I make sure that I bulk up the recipe with extra calories. The occasional Greek meal in a restaurant doesn't do too much damage to my figure.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 8, 2019)

Jaeger Schnitzel!!!!!!


----------



## agouderia (May 8, 2019)

Who serves Jägerschnitzel with green beans???
(... much as I like them...)

If you go Swabian with Spätzle as carbs - you would still have a salad as the vegetable side.....


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 8, 2019)

Around here they serve it like this, with red cabbage Spatzle (sorry I don't have the umlaut on my keyboard).


----------



## Shotha (May 8, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Around here they serve it like this, with red cabbage Spatzle (sorry I don't have the umlaut on my keyboard).




BigElectricKat, if you don't have an Umlaut or any other letter with an accent mark, there are two really easy ways of getting it. You can cut and paste the letter or word from a previous post on here. "Spätzle" with the Umlaut is used by a previous poster. If that isn't possible Google the word without the accent follow by the word Wikipedia, e.g. Spatzle Wikipedia. The article will almost always include the spelling of the word in the original language. This avoids computer technicalities.


----------



## wrenchboy (May 8, 2019)

I am an over the road truck driver. I love to sample various local cuisine.

I have enjoyed cactus in southern California. 
Hatch pepper burrito in New Mexico 
Skyline chili in Ohio 
Boudain shrimp sausage in Louisiana 
Gravy fries with real mozzarella in Canada 

I don't know the name of the dish. I had chicken in a restaurant that was in a predominantly African American area of town in Orlando Florida. The bones were partially crushed so you had to constantly pick them out. But that was one of the best chicken dinners I ever had.


----------



## RockyAO (May 13, 2019)

Italian food is awesome


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

TEX MEX - it is the thing I miss about living in Texas!


----------



## Grizzlybear (May 16, 2019)

I've been really getting into Indian food over the last year. I've also really loved traditionally Mexican and Italian foods for a long time.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

Way too many dishes to mention, but my favourite is Indian food!  I also love Italian, Mexican, Thai, Greek/Middle Eastern, Chinese, Eastern European, Vietnamese, Indonesian/Malaysian and Korean. I really want to try Bhutanese and Burmese food, and I've heard that Mongolian food is quite good too.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 19, 2019)

Lasagna, sandwichs, poutine, Holiday turkeys, apple pie.

Best ethnic treats I ever tasted.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 12, 2019)

Some great food from Morocco:

- Couscous with vegetables & chicken
- Tajine with beef, cinnamon & quinces
- Briouats with chicken...

I love it.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 12, 2019)

Used to get this from McDonald's in Hawaii!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 12, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Used to get this from McDonald's in Hawaii!




McDonalds is ethnic in New Zealand too. I prefer KFC and that's ethnic in New Zealand too.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 13, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Some great food from Morocco:
> 
> - Couscous with vegetables & chicken
> - Tajine with beef, cinnamon & quinces
> ...



Here some pictures what I prepared 
today...


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 13, 2019)

Fry bread! That's my favorite food my Mohawk grandmother made.


----------



## Aqw (Nov 14, 2019)

Leg of duck confit, from South-west France tradition


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 14, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Here some pictures what I prepared
> today...
> 
> View attachment 133997
> View attachment 133998


That look soooo good! I fry apple pies like that and they are to die for! I never thought about trying that with something else!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 14, 2019)

Since we're on the subject of frying things, I love yaki mandu from South Korea. Basically, pot stickers but they are deep fried to a golden color and seasoned. Hot, crunchy, and delicious. I think they are much tastier than pan-seared pot stickers. You could get them on the street in Itaewon (Seoul) from vendors after a night of clubbing (wow that was a long time ago).


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 14, 2019)

That looks great BEK! You're killing me! It's an hour and a half till lunch!


----------



## syabloveschub (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaya Toast, Soft boiled eggs and a cup of coffee. Call it "ethnic" of sorts but it is a traditional Singapore breakfast


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 14, 2019)

You have no idea. They are so good and you usually get a soy/ginger dipping sauce that just enhances the flavor. I am lucky in that an officer that I used to work with, retired and opened a Korean cafe not far from my house. His wife is Korean and they make some excellent yaki! And bulgogi!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 14, 2019)

Now you're just being mean BEK! This food porn is killing me!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 14, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Some great food from Morocco:
> 
> - Couscous with vegetables & chicken
> - Tajine with beef, cinnamon & quinces
> ...




Anyone interested in any of those recipes?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 14, 2019)

I am! Post them please!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 15, 2019)

*Moroccan* *Couscous* *Royale*

Ingredients:

Part 1
- 2 Spoons of sunflower oil
- 3 Carots in pieces as on shown pic
- 1 kohlrabi (turnips?) same size as above
- 1 onion - in pieces
- chicken breast ( cut in bigger pieces)
- Salt. pepper, some sugar
- 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seeds
- 1 teaspoon curcuma
- water

Part 2
- 2 small zucchini cut in pieces
- 3 fresh tomatos, peeled off and without seeds. cut in quarters
- depending on your taste some chickpeas

3. Couscous

1.
Put Part 1 ingredients (without water & chicken) in a pot, stir until it is about to roast. Add water until everything is covered. Add chicken.
Cook for about 20 - 25 min,

2.
add Part 2 vegetables. cook for approx. 10 more minutes
3. Prepare couscous as said on the product. I prefer preboild which is ready in about 5-7 min.

Easy...


----------



## Aqw (Nov 15, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134008
> 
> *Moroccan* *Couscous* *Royale*
> 
> ...


It looks and sound so tasty. I'll try. We have a lot of Moroccan food in France. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 134008
> 
> *Moroccan* *Couscous* *Royale*
> 
> ...


Thank you Anna! I am definitely going to try this! It looks delish!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 15, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> And bulgogi!



I love bulgogi. We used to have it at a big student house in Auckland. The was a Korean girl, who lived there. She regularly mage bulgogi for us. That was where I first fell in love with kimchi. I still regularly buy kimchi from a little Korean store.


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Nov 16, 2019)

Cajun/Creole


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 17, 2019)

goodman4ssbbw said:


> Cajun/Creole


Yum!!! 
Red beans and rice
Shrimp/Chicken Creole
Gumbo
Jambalaya 
All terrific!


----------



## Briannaleigh (Nov 17, 2019)

I am in San Antonio. Refried beans made with lard. Enchiladas, Mexican Rice, beef tacos made with soft fried greasy corn tortillas, chalupa, guacamole. So good. I have put on 10 lbs in the last 25 days


----------



## Aqw (Nov 17, 2019)

Sounds very nice


----------



## Briannaleigh (Nov 17, 2019)

So very nice. I have a taco addiction


----------



## Aqw (Nov 17, 2019)

As good as any other I suppose


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 18, 2019)

Shotha said:


> I love bulgogi. We used to have it at a big student house in Auckland. The was a Korean girl, who lived there. She regularly mage bulgogi for us. That was where I first fell in love with kimchi. I still regularly buy kimchi from a little Korean store.


I got turned on to kimchi in high school. My gilrfriend (who was a BBW) her mom was half korean and gave me kimchi thinking I wouldn't like it, but I did! It wasn't until I actually went to Korea that I learned they can turn just about any vegetable into kimchi (not just cabbage).


----------



## Shotha (Nov 19, 2019)

I think that it's wonderful that our communities are now so ethnically and culturally diverse. There are so many cultural events to enjoy. And, of course, there are so many different cuisines to enjoy. Multiculturalism is the gainers friend, because every day is a feast day in some culture or other. My life is like Christmas everyday, as my big belly well attests.


----------



## syabloveschub (Nov 23, 2019)

Gotta love Mee Siam, a popular noodle dish for Malays


----------



## Aqw (Mar 1, 2020)

Rouille = Rusty sauce
Garlic
1 yolk
Olive oil
Mustard, 1 table spoon
Paprika, 1 table spoon
Bread

Like a mayonnaise. Then put the paprika and squash the garlic.
Mix it all up.

Fry the bread on put the _Rouille_ on it.

You can eat them alone, or put it in fish soup on with fish.

Where I live, we eat grill fish: dorade. 
Rince the fish, put some olive oil on it. In a dish under the grill in the oven or on a barbecue.
The fish is cooked, when the flesh comes off the centre bone very easily. Try with the end of a sharp knife.


----------

